# Whats the best FREE antispyware/malware programs.



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,
What are the best free antispyware/malware programs>?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Hahah! No, why would you say that? Are all the freebies incompetent?
Iam asking a serious question.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

smeegle said that because

Security Help Tools is stickied at the top of the page

and peppered all through posts here you will find similar topics, listing programs like spybot, avg antispyware, adaware, superantispyware and javacools spywareblaster


----------



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, I have seen the "help tools" thread and the majority of all the other security related threads. I was wondering if there is any program in particular that works the best.

Thanks,


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

Your looking for opinions ,mine short list is , Spybot Search and Destroy ,AVG antispy , and AVG antivirus ,and Windows Defender .


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

personal oppinion ... for an on demand spyware scanner superantispyware has won favour with me (its slow but seems more effective at removing more nasties than the rest). I run windows Defender for real time protection, once a week I scan with adaware 2007, spybot s&d and superantispyware, use windows firewall (flame away people, it works fine blocking incoming and I'm not concerned about outgoing ... if its going out I'm infected anyway ) and AVG free for AV


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Malwarebytes is the new kid on the block
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

last time i scanned a computer with superantispyware i got a BSOD on reboot .and the computer never had one before the scan .just had the constant message that the computer was infected and to use a certain removal tool


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

my favorite anti-spyware programs are AVG anti-spyware and Superantispyware avg anti-spyware detects a lot and Superantispyware is good at removing the hard to remove malware but avg is only giving updates to it's anti-spyware until the end of the year then it's being discontinued. 
http://free.grisoft.com/doc/downloads-products/us/frt/0?prd=asf
http://www.superantispyware.com/

there is a new version of Superantispyware that came out recently (v4.0)

@DarqueMist I don't know if you updated but the newer one is supposed to scan 40% faster,

I've heard good things about Malwarebytes Anti-malware that Blackmirror recommended, I've tried it before and liked it never got to really test it yet though,

@caperjack which version did you use? you could try out the new version 4.0,


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

ibetyouluvthis,
There's some good indpendent reviews of security (& other)freeware to be found at Tech Support Alert:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

Richard.


----------



## xrztrx (Apr 10, 2008)

id say AVG antispyware is the best u could try spyware terminator too though


----------



## Diddykongrocks (Apr 4, 2008)

hi don't know if its to late to reply but a-squared free is by far the best anti-malware program i find its very good make sher to update a run a slow scan and threat fire is good to to protect pc well your on and avast home 4.8 is really good . as for anti-spyware there is super anti-spyware , windows defender, sbybot search and destroy and ad-aware


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Gizzy said:


> I've heard good things about Malwarebytes Anti-malware that Blackmirror recommended, I've tried it before and liked it never got to really test it yet though,
> ,


It has my vote :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## xrztrx (Apr 10, 2008)

Diddykongrocks said:


> hi don't know if its to late to reply but a-squared free is by far the best anti-malware program i find its very good make sher to update a run a slow scan and threat fire is good to to protect pc well your on and avast home 4.8 is really good . as for anti-spyware there is super anti-spyware , windows defender, sbybot search and destroy and ad-aware


a squared is the second best after
AVG anitspyware


----------

